# Aluminum Soffit and Fascia Installation...



## MoparAutoworks (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any good information as far as aluminum soffit and fascia installation goes? 

The product that I am using is Sell-Even. I'm not new to soffit and fascia installation however I am new to the aluminum soffit and fascia installation. I've got a 24X24 foot gable end garagee that I am currently working on. They do have a small installation guide. 

http://www.appletonsupply.com/graphics/do it yourself.pdf
http://www.appletonsupply.com/graphics/do it yourself.pdf 
For one thing I'm slighlty confused how to box in the gable ends at each of the corners for the installation. According to the installation instructions I can not do it in the same way as the house currently is. 

Most I have seen appear to look like the picture below. I'm not sure if I could even do it the other way, it seems like there could be a problem where everythigng came together if I did.










This would be opposite of the way that the house is, however the house was done with conventional wood soffit and fascia.

I've looked at the Reader's Digest install guide which does have some helpful tips, however I can't seem to find a detailed install manual.

Any help or tips would be appreciated.  

Thanks, Adam


----------



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

You would need a break to bend the soffit panel ant the angle required to make the box end


----------

